
A New Way to Start Linear Algebra [Gilbert Strang] [M.I.T] - bwidlar
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrHlHbtiSM0
======
lenkite
This appears to be geared towards teachers and not students.

------
kashfi
Nice find! Thanks for sharing

